# Single Mode AA w/ momentary on



## LightningRod (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm searching for a budget light that will be used around the house for various random tasks like looking under the couch/bed for missing toys, looking inside cupboards, getting to the breaker box, etc. Please let me know what you think for the following:

1.) Budget $20 - $25
2.) Single Mode w/ Clicky, momentary on a plus
3.) ~40-50 lumen
4.) 4-5 hour run time
5.) AA form factor "tuned" for Eneloops (no plans to use 14500)
6.) Prefer more "modern" LED's with higher efficiency

The Fenix E10 seems like it fits the bill but doesn't seem to be widely available in the US. Would appreciate any suggestions


----------



## joe1512 (Jun 1, 2010)

You might want to consider a flood to throw light like so:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-180/Romisen-RC-dsh-29-II-Q5/Detail

It should provide enough light for your purposes, doesn't have lots of modes (from what I can tell), does have momentary on, you will have decent customer support if needed, runs on 1xAA. The flood-to-throw is a nice bonus in that you wont have a searing hotspot and will use pure flood. But if you need to see further away for whatever reason, the throw-mode can be helpful in that regard. 
And its 21 bucks.
There is also a 3xAAA version too.


----------



## s.c. (Jun 1, 2010)

RC-G2 with neutral white emitter from shiningbeam. A bottlecap from many water bottles fits right over the head to work like a diffuser. Perfect cheap flashlight for a new buyer.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. :thumbsup:

I looked at the RC-G2 with the Q5, and while it seems fairly bright, it can only run about 1 hour or so on an eneloop. I have not been able to find a runtime study on the RC29, and the info does not seem to be available on the shiningbeam website. But I think it's just over an hour as well.

I am hoping for something a bit dimmer and runs longer.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 1, 2010)

What suits your purpose would be the Microstream,pretty much bomb proof,runs on a single AAA (not AA).Not as bright as you require but for what you intend to do with it the lumens output is more than enough.

Press to light for a moment,push to click to stay on.

It comes well within your budget and I have used mine in the automotive trade for the past near on 3 years.

Mine is run on Eneloop type and it loves Lithium when I get them.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 1, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> What suits your purpose would be the Microstream,pretty much bomb proof,runs on a single AAA (not AA).Not as bright as you require but for what you intend to do with it the lumens output is more than enough.
> 
> Press to light for a moment,push to click to stay on.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks mcnair55. The Microstream certainly looks interesting but I'm really hoping for the extra capacity a AA battery provides over an AAA. This is definitely on the list if I cannot find a good AA equivalent.


----------



## s.c. (Jun 1, 2010)

If you're going to use eneloops for simple around the house chores, 1 hour runtime is plenty. I know it doesn't seem like much, but for the tasks provided, the light would be used for only minutes at a time.

Perhaps you could increase your budget and get a Fenix L1T ver. 2, or get one used.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 1, 2010)

s.c. said:


> If you're going to use eneloops for simple around the house chores, 1 hour runtime is plenty. I know it doesn't seem like much, but for the tasks provided, the light would be used for only minutes at a time.
> 
> Perhaps you could increase your budget and get a Fenix L1T ver. 2, or get one used.



I bought an LD10 R4, so it's really just a specific itch I have for single mode forward clicky lights that aren't too bright and run a long time on AA eneloops. I guess unless Fenix makes the E10 available in the US I'll just have to wait it out.

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## carrot (Jun 2, 2010)

El Capitan.


----------



## fishx65 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Energizer 1aa Cree sold at Target is a pretty nice torch. Nice throw, very bright, cheap price and a nice clip for ballcap use.


----------



## ama230 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think what you are looking for is an Icon Rogue 1($34) or a Icon Modus 1($26). They both run on a single AA and they are practically giving them away for 34bucks(Icon Rogue). It has 50 true lumens and 6lumesn low. The runtime is 3hrs on high and 70hrs on low and the craftsmanship is out of this world.

Then to add is the ultra nice lanyard that comes with it that would cost atlest 10-$15 elsewhere. The tailcap is I think is the nicest feature as you dont have to push it in all the way for the momentary on you wanted, then for the spinner is you can cycle through the two modes without having to press it in completely and when you find the mode you want you can press it in all the way or just keep holding it slightly in. I love the soft/firm press of the tailcap too:devil:. check ebay as they have the best deal as for $33 shipped and other places are selling it for 50 bucks as this is a hot item and they are selling out fast!!!!!!!!! AND I MEAN FAST!!!! also all the reviews are thumbs up and no complaints, which is a definite plus. Paul Kim definately knows what he is doing as is a person to look out for more awesome one of products.

*[hotlinked images removed - DM51]*

As you can see this thing is beautiful and remember this is going to be a light that has a limited run(meaning a collectors item so get it while you can) Also I have the icon 2 which is the 2aa version with same features and at 100lumens high and 10 lumens low. Hope this helps...

Thank You,
Eric Ramirez


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 4, 2010)

None of the Icon lights are limited production. I think they do do meet most of the OPs criteria, and are a good choice.

I think the Inova bolt 2AA might meet most of his criteria too, except for cost and its a momentary twisty.

I think you should also consider multi-mode lights and just using the mid mode all the time, this might open up more possibilities for you.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 4, 2010)

ama230... please read Rule 3.


----------



## ama230 (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks for the heads up

also thank you for being do kind as not to kick me again. i do not do it intentionally


----------



## ama230 (Jun 5, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> None of the Icon lights are limited production. I think they do do meet most of the OPs criteria, and are a good choice.
> 
> I think the Inova bolt 2AA might meet most of his criteria too, except for cost and its a momentary twisty.
> 
> I think you should also consider multi-mode lights and just using the mid mode all the time, this might open up more possibilities for you.



he is looking for a single aa light


----------



## bluepilgrim (Jun 6, 2010)

It runs on 2 AAs, not 1, but I recently got a Black&Decker BDCLIP-B at Walmart for $10. Package says 5 hours, 60 lumens (which looks about right). Forward clicky (with momentary) tailcap. Also comes with 3 color filters and a holster (the holster has spare o-ring instead of a rubber band to keep it folded while in the package), and 2 alky cells. There is a squeezy-spring clip attached, as part of the barrel. It's 6" long & about 7/8 diameter (except where the clip sticks out). It seems to be black-painted aluminum except for the clip, which is heavy plastic. 

So far it's working fine, and it's fairly light weight. I can't complain at all, for $10, but it IS hard to get the switch to click on because its mounted deep (but it tailstands and won't easily turn on in your pocket -- it's a tradeoff).


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the new suggestions. I will check out the Icon lights. I am currently not looking for a 2xAA, but I appreciate the help


----------



## shark_za (Jun 8, 2010)

Pity about the budget because the Quark AA tactical would work so well at this.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 11, 2010)

I almost went for the Quark, but held back. Today I cheated on my own criteria and bought a Fenix L1T v2.0 from REI. With their 20% off one item promotion, it came out to $31 + tax. I know it's not as low or as high as the Quark, but should be good enough for my simple needs.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good choice and a good deal to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## s.c. (Jun 11, 2010)

two lights in two weeks that both exceed your initial budget?

welcome to cpf!


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 16, 2010)

LightningRod said:


> I almost went for the Quark, but held back. Today I cheated on my own criteria and bought a Fenix L1T v2.0 from REI. With their 20% off one item promotion, it came out to $31 + tax. I know it's not as low or as high as the Quark, but should be good enough for my simple needs.



A fine choice, and at a great price! I loved my v2.0. I loved to swap my L2D-CE's 2xAA battery tube onto it as well as switch between the forward and reverse clickies.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> The Energizer 1aa Cree sold at Target is a pretty nice torch. Nice throw, very bright, cheap price and a nice clip for ballcap use.


 
+1

Just a couple of things though . . . I doubt it's pumping out 40 - 50 lumens, and the tailcap is rather soft and thin. But still a good, budget, choice.


----------



## aim54x (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a Romisen RC-G2 and a RC-N3 both single mode with forward clicky, and they both do that job for me, and act as back up lights for when I am out on hikes (the WE Defender 260 is my main when I am hiking).

The G2 (1*AA) is a nice size, and the N3 (2*AA) just has a longer run time it seems. I dont seem to have to change batteries often (Eneloop/Imedion), and are cheap enough for me to lend my hiking buddies (who usually dont bring lights) without fear of losing them.


----------

